# [PC-BSD] Help installing the HipChat Linux client



## CanOfBees (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi all, 

(Mods, I wasn't sure where to start this - if there's a better spot please move the thread. Thanks!)

I'm trying to get the HipChat Linux client working on PC-BSD (I've started a thread in the PC-BSD forums, but I'm hoping someone here may be able to help, too). I'm running into some problems with it and I haven't been able to make any progress with it.

 I've downloaded the most recent 32 bit Linux client and expanded the tar per their instructions on the download page [1].


```
> ./bin/hipchat 
zsh: ./bin/hipchat: bad interpreter: /bin/bash: no such file or directory
```

 I edit bin/hipchat's 
	
	



```
#!/bin/bash
```
 to 
	
	



```
#!/usr/local/bin/bash
```
.
 (now the real fun starts)
 After editing the file, I try to run it again:

```
> ./bin/hipchat 
./bin/hipchat: error while loading shared libraries: libltdl.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

 I can't figure out how to get a 32 bit libltdl.so.7 at all, so I install 32 bit FreeBSD 9.2 in VirtualBox, build /usr/ports/devel/libltdl, and then `scp` the resulting binary over to my PC-BSD install.
 I copy it into ~/src/HipChat/lib/ and ...


```
> ./bin/hipchat 
./bin/hipchat: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/home/bridger/src/HipChat/bin/..//lib/libltdl.so.7: ELF file OS ABI invalid
```

 After doing some reading, I try to `brandelf libltdl`, but that doesn't quite work, either:

```
> sudo brandelf -t Linux lib/libltdl.so.7
Password:
> ./bin/hipchat 
./bin/hipchat: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/home/bridger/src/HipChat/bin/..//lib/libltdl.so.7: ELF file OS ABI invalid
```

Any thoughts as to next steps? 
Thanks!



[1] https://www.hipchat.com/downloads


----------



## Beeblebrox (Oct 28, 2013)

> I can't figure out how to get a 32 bit libltdl.so.7 at all, so I install 32 bit FreeBSD 9.2 in VirtualBox, build /usr/ports/devel/libltdl, and then `scp` the resulting binary over to my PC-BSD install.


A 32bit binary package will run on a 64bit system only when the relevant libraries have been properly shared and linked. That's why your 32-bit binary is not working. An example you can look through is emulators/wine vs. emulators/i386-wine. They are basically the same port, the only difference being that the library linkage for the latter has been corrected for 64bit systems.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2013)

In this case it's most likely looking for a /compat/linux/lib/libltdl.so.7, not a FreeBSD native libltdl.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Oct 28, 2013)

> In this case it's most likely looking for a /compat/linux/lib/libltdl.so.7


Ah.. I missed the "Linux" bit in the post.
In that case, OP is better off looking into how rpm packages (Redhat Linux) are installed to the /compat/linux layer. Unfortunately, the Linux compat layer is considerably lagging in updates, so @CanOfBees will have to look for older rpm's.


----------



## kpa (Oct 28, 2013)

You can not use FreeBSD native libraries with Linux binaries and vice versa. Also you'll have a hard time installing anything that requires a C/C++ compiler that can produce Linux binaries during the installation. All of the Linux ports in FreeBSD work on the assumption that the compilation has already been done on a real Linux system and the ports just install pre-compiled binaries.


----------



## CanOfBees (Oct 28, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> In this case it's most likely looking for a /compat/linux/lib/libltdl.so.7, not a FreeBSD native libltdl.


@SirDice - thank you for clarifying that. 



			
				Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> Ah.. I missed the "Linux" bit in the post.
> In that case, OP is better of looking into how rpm packages (redhat linux) are installed and into the /compat/linux layer. Unfortunately, the linux compat layer is considerably lagging in update, so @CanOfBees will have to look for older rpm's.


@Beeblebrox - thanks so much! I'll take a look for older rpm's for HipChat and libltdl.so.7.



			
				kpa said:
			
		

> You can not use FreeBSD native libraries with Linux binaries and vice versa. Also you'll have a hard time installing anything that requires a C/C++ compiler that can produce Linux binaries during the installation. All of the Linux ports in FreeBSD work on the assumption that the compilation has already been done on a real Linux system and the ports just install pre-compiled binaries.


@kpa - thanks! That's good to know.


----------



## abbec (Oct 30, 2013)

Remember also that you can use HipChat with any Jabber/XMPP client. Do not know if it is feasible in your case, just thought I would mention it


----------

